# 2011 was our last year of normal



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 8, 2022)

Think about this. This was one year before the MSN started the race baiting epidemic. There was all but zero mention of excessive racism in 2011. If anything whites in the USA were seen as having overcome their prejudice by electing Obama a few years before.

There was no real conversation around trangender's, the topic was non existent. Gay's were mentioned but they didn't seem to be throwing a pity party for themselves and demanding special treatment. On the other side of things politically the anti abortion movement seemed to be fairly quiet and conservative people just seemed more reasonable.

Yes the recession effects were there affecting most of the world some way or another, but if you were firmly entrenched in the middle class it didn't impact you as much. You see much more inequality these days than back then. There wasn't tent cities engulfing parts of cities and towns in 2011. There were poor areas but not.. that.

In terms of technology and social media we had just enough of it back then not to drive us insane. Wifi and smartphones were around of course but not everyone had a smartphone and the use of the internet (via smartphone) excessively was not as common. Making a post on your facebook for example using a smartphone was still a novelty back then. Speaking of facebook, it was still a site for young people at that time. Older adults were there but in small numbers. People were more likely to discuss what they did last night while totally drunk off their ass than to discuss politics.

I think that was honestly the last year where things were well... normal?


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 8, 2022)

I dunno. I had a pretty okay 2012 and 2013.


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 8, 2022)

It all started, when chris chan declared himself a tomgirl.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Aug 8, 2022)

Obongo's 2nd term is when you started getting SJW shit injected into everything, since it was so successful in Dividing and Conquering the occupy wallstreet movement. Obongo also made it openly ""legal"" again for the State to craft propaganda for the masses. Netflix would later reward the Tribe's halfbreed-hottentot with a Streaming Deal week one out of the White house. Really makes the goyim think.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 8, 2022)

I thought that 2008 was the last time things would be normal because iPhones, The Big Bang Theory and Twitter/Facebook subverted technology and entertainment and thought that this is how normal people behaved.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 8, 2022)

Lone MacReady said:


> Obongo's 2nd term is when you started getting SJW shit injected into everything, since it was so successful in Dividing and Conquering the occupy wallstreet movement. Obongo also made it openly ""legal"" again for the State to craft propaganda for the masses. Netflix would later reward the Tribe's halfbreed-hottentot with a Streaming Deal week one out of the White house. Really makes the goyim think.



In 2012, ''If I had a son he'd look like Trayvon'' - oddly enough this is when a lot of white's began to resent Obama and propelled the future rise of the alt right.

Barack him self was a master pot stir'er even though he played dumb.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 8, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> I thought that 2008 was the last time things would be normal because iPhones, The Big Bang Theory and Twitter/Facebook subverted technology and entertainment and thought that this is how normal people behaved.


2007 was the introduction of the Iphone, and that really just ruined the internet. At first, anyway. It took a bit more time for shit to start going downhill everywhere else.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Aug 8, 2022)

The Luigi Player said:


> It all started, when chris chan declared himself a tomgirl.


Yes. The Merge was real


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 8, 2022)

Whatever you think with trying to put these years, you're always wrong. Because whenever you want to point to year x, the conditions were perfect for resulting into year x+1.

It's like a relationship being over when one of the partner cheats, even if the other hasn't found out yet.

But even before the cheating, there was a lack of integrity from one of the two. And so on and so on.

You start to connect events back to back and before you know it you're at the french revolution causing covid.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Aug 8, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> I thought that 2008 was the last time things would be normal because iPhones, The Big Bang Theory and Twitter/Facebook subverted technology and entertainment and thought that this is how normal people behaved.


While 2007-2008 set the stage for clown world, it didn't appear in a day. It took a while for social media to be normalized to the point of making people mentally dependent on it and affecting our relationships with other people. That syarted to ramp up in Obama's second term in 2012 onward post Occupy Wall Street , which is the root of all the SJW shit we see today and why it's being pushed so hard. Occupy was also one of the first movements to use aocial media to it's full power in addition to the Arab Spring. I thing the elites intentionally clamped down on that shit it with grievance politics to prevent another one of those from happening anytime soon.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Aug 8, 2022)

I remember being torn over not caring for Bush Jr yet unable to jump on his hate-wagon bc the opposing party was being soo silly about it that they had a TV show mocking him called "that's my bush". (Obama had his share of weird shit)

And it was so bad it probably helped a dozen comedians careers on comedy central in other spots lol, we watched a show were Dave attel went out and got drunk at bars over thats my bush according to ratings


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Aug 8, 2022)

Last year of normal was around 2006-ish, when the youtube skeptic/nu-atheism movement started to become a thing. Every subsequent instance of internet faggotry spawned from that community of chronic video game masturbators


----------



## I am vomit (Aug 8, 2022)

2014 was the last year before the media really grabbed trannies by the balls and started trying to push this shit hardcore. You had a few scattered SJW baits like steven universe and stuff, but it wasn't EVERYWHERE yet. You could still reasonably ignore it and not get a lynch mob because you said nigger.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Aug 8, 2022)

Trannys had definitely emerged by 2011 on the Internet at least because I banned from Something Awful around then for trolling one of the original troon threads, which was were the term "troon" originated from (trans+goon).  I also just remembered that the gay goons called their thread the "fagoon" thread, which is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 8, 2022)

*$100 in 2000 is worth $172.07 today*
*$100 in 1990 is worth $226.71 today
$100 in 1960 is worth $1,001.05 today*
*$100 in 1900 is worth $3,527.51 today*​
This pot has been boiling over for quite some time, its essentially been trying to avoid US bankruptcy since the Vietnam era and using citizen's wallets to cover their geopolitical games.  Socially this has caused people to notice their share of the pie is shrinking while also noticing that the pie is shrinking.  The rich have managed to keep their share of the economy, the mythical GDP, to grow by shitting on the GDP per capita and hoovering up larger percentages so their share kept growing as the situation kept getting more dire.
​
What this has done is to make the continuous immigration population fight for scraps off of the 2nd+ generation Americans, for the benefit of the rich.  The politics of this was always going to turn into a fight between the middle class trying to wrestle wealth from the rich while the rich fund the race baiting epidemic to both benefit their businesses and weaken the middle classes's rhetorical ability to fight against their real enemy while a migrant is committing crimes outside their house and taking their job.  The vicious politics of our modern insanity, catalyzed & facilitated by modern technology and the panopticon of social media but not caused by it, is the logical result of things getting more and more real for the shrinking middle class.



The 2000's internet opposingly had some low-end sites with fun message boards, people were still people whatever the image-links rather than uploads.  The great censorship purge after Trump really killed the last remnant of it off, but it peaked at 8Chan Webm threads.  That was a real end-stage YTMND time, which was another site from the 2000's.

As for abortion and all that?  I hope the GOP are smart enough to know they have the winning opinion popularity wise if they let the states decide.  If they push a one-size-fits-all rule, like the Democrats do _FOR_ abortion, then people on the edges of the anti-left coalition which has swept the nation will turn on them too.  Decentralization is what America needs at this point, it doesn't have good enough politicians for centralized responses.  The staffers and such are just too in-it-for-themselves or alternatively fanatical for any organization to form which addresses the social downswings away from the details and reality of local politics sitting across the street from the problem.  I wish it were otherwise so America could stay prosperous, but sobriety requires hitting rock bottom first at this point.  Something has to break for us to start appreciating the seriousness.

This is how the federal government works on ideology currently.​
The tent cities, and the growing RV/shack installations show that the problem is getting so far worse that the percentage of homeless employed is growing massively.  People need to vote in their urban hives for there to be only low-end high-density housing and a refusal to build new high-end condos.  People are getting rendered homeless trying to live in a city which needs them but figured out how far down it can put them in exchange.  Industrialization and its consequences.





The Boomers have noticed the Tranny and they do not like them.  But that is just the matador's cape being waved about.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Aug 8, 2022)

I think the current malaise is pretty much just the inevitable result of everyone being able to publish their thoughts freely on the Internet. Of course everything seemed a lot more sane when you didn't have to hear the opinion of every jackass on planet Earth.

Increasing societal tensions over race are a good example of this. Black people didn't suddenly start to hate white people overnight. They have always resented them, but it's only in the past decade they've been able to tell white suburbanites to their face how much they hate them. A stable society, multiculturalism, social media: pick any two.


----------



## Mega Negroid Gyroid (Aug 9, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> I thought that 2008 was the last time things would be normal because iPhones, The Big Bang Theory and Twitter/Facebook subverted technology and entertainment and thought that this is how normal people behaved.


Its weird when people reference the 2007 meme when it comes to the smart phone and its destruction of the old Internet because I feel they became ubiquitous only a decade ago along with social media such as Twitter but it didn't take off until a little later. Definitely all post 2010. Maybe the Mayans were right and the world metaphysically died in 2012.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 9, 2022)

The Luigi Player said:


> It all started, when chris chan declared himself a tomgirl.



Hopefully it'll end (or at least go to recess) when he's convicted and locked up.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 9, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Hopefully it'll end (or at least go to recess) when he's convicted and locked up.


that's only phase 2 of the experiment


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 9, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> 2007 was the introduction of the Iphone, and that really just ruined the internet. At first, anyway. It took a bit more time for shit to start going downhill everywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 3579137


Not listed for 2007 vidya relation: Shrek 3 and Bee Movie were released in theaters. Was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Butterschmalz (Aug 9, 2022)

Its been always downhill from what I remember. I m an older millennial and shit was crazy in the 90s too. All the shitty tattoos and piercings, coloured hair and rap music is a product of the 90s. Loveparade in Berlin was peak Sodom and Gomorrah. People fucking in public and open drug use. I guess Robocop could save Detroit, huh?


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Aug 9, 2022)

The end of the world did happen in 2012, it's just not everyone noticed.


----------



## K-Hole (Aug 9, 2022)

Pretty soon even the spastic sheeple on this site are gonna realise whassup!






I made the mistake of running this software pre 2012, and now I'm stuck here with all you other retards until the next timewarp. Thankfully, I'll be fucking dead by then, and so will all of you. 

It's been nice not knowing you!


Keep in mind kids, just in case you think I'm not kidding, that this big mushroom-brained mastermind was perfectly serious. He used to pack out mid-sized gig spaces wherever he went. 

"Nazi Germany"...

Enough said.

This is your brain on drugs.

This is your brain on mushrooms.

Not even once!

He got one thing right though. 

"Moon Landing"

Say no more. 


I actually miss the old drug-addled fucker. 

"George Bush"

"Ronald Reagan"

"Fall of the Roman Empire!"

I rest my case.


-----

TBF OP, you make a good point. It's a point many other people have made, many times. It was around that time it started to go pear-shaped, and for many of the reasons you state. But there were other deciding factors. Pretty soon after that came [CURRENT YEAR] and that really was the beginning of the end. Most people agree this was around 2014/2015.

It's a fun thing to argue the toss over though, no doubt.

I might just wack up the old Timewave 0 on the old Dos laptop or on a VM just to see if it takes me back to a better time...


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 9, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> The end of the world did happen in 2012, it's just not everyone noticed.



Oddly enough that's the one year of my life I have near zero memory of.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 9, 2022)

1945. King Hitler the Great fought a war to stop the thing you see now around you from happening


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Aug 9, 2022)

Truly these kids are fucked they literally idolized tumblrites


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 9, 2022)

I think I've reached the point where I want to pretty much do a hard reset back to the mid-late 90's or so.  Seems like that was just the right balance in hindsight.

Also important to note none of this lockdown bullshit or other Covid oppression would have been remotely possible with that tech level.


----------



## 90theguy (Aug 10, 2022)

I disagree, I'd say 2008 was when it all went to shit. 2008 was the year the recession happened, and ever since nothing has really recovered.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 10, 2022)

Everything changed after...


----------



## Stan (Aug 10, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DlTexEXxLQ
		


ETA: It's just you OP. If you had been born ten years earlier your post woulda been titled "2001 was the last normal year" or "1991 was the last normal year" etc.


----------



## smeckt (Aug 10, 2022)

Eh it started in the 1960's


----------



## TypicalSemite (Aug 10, 2022)

I agree, OP.
I have a theory that mass formation psychosis started with Kony2012, and each social media "thing" has used Kony2012 as a template.

Everything from Trump Derangement Syndrome to George Floyd, #IStandWithUkraine and Covid hysteria stems from this shitty ad campaign.

Does anyone remember how fucking insane this was? It's crazy to think this was ten years ago. It's not like Facebook was much different back then which makes the elapsed time seem not so far in the past.

Most people had facebook, twitter, and Instagram for a few years prior, but this was the first "movement" that turned people into frothing lunatics who co-opted a social media campaign as their whole personality.

I was a few years out of high school so I still had most classmates added on Facebook even if I didn't talk to them. The fights I watched about Kony2012 were insane and mirror the kinds of fights you saw over Covid vaccines. Friendships permanently severed because you "didn't showed you cared enough" about some nigger-tier warlord who it turns out, hadn't been a problem in the region since 2006.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 10, 2022)

TypicalSemite said:


> I agree, OP.
> I have a theory that mass formation psychosis started with Kony2012, and each social media "thing" has used Kony2012 as a template.
> 
> Everything from Trump Derangement Syndrome to George Floyd, #IStandWithUkraine and Covid hysteria stems from this shitty ad campaign.
> ...



I think 2008 was when everything went to shit and entered the big point of no return but I'll agree that 2010-2012 is when TPTB began stepping it up and eventually leading us into Current Year.

The bailouts in 2008-2009 angered a lot of people and it was clear that backlash was brewing. It had to be co-opted and corrupted so it couldn't pose a threat to the corporate uniparty.

I've thought about the whole era from 2010-2012 in the context of what came later and these are some of my own personal thoughts and theories on it. It's long-winded and spergy, so I'll spoiler it.


Spoiler: TL;DR



First off was the Tea Party, which initially began as a populist lolbert movement by libertarian types who were pissed that the megacorps got a bailout but nobody else did. Even a lot of Randroids that were big into "muh private company" were pissed about the bailouts.

So it got quickly co-opted and went from lolberts to the usual mix of fundies and neocons with guys like Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity pushing for a mix of batshit looney pseudo-theocratic lolcows like Michelle Bachmann and Rick Perry and Reaganite style neocon grifters.

The Tea Party fell very easily since the GOP was even more cucked back then and the Reaganite/Bush Uniparty faction was even more dominant in the American right since the Evangelical fundies were still largely on the same side as the neocons and the majority of the trads/fundies didn't completely split from the neocon snakes in the grass until after 2014.

The shit about "Obama's secretly a Muslim socialist from Kenya" that made the rounds on conservative talk radio comes off as an alpha test run for stuff like Trump Derangement Syndrome when I look back on it in retrospect.

The Obama Derangement Syndrome espoused by the conservative pundits at the time made for an even more potent combination when combined with more liberal media touting "You can't criticize Obama on anything at all or you're racist!" rhetoric.

It didn't seem as bad as TDS because it was a lot more limited in its scope but it was just as retarded and batshit insane, even if it was less damaging and more limited in its reach. It was a very early test run.

Because most of the Tea Party conservatives acquiesced back to the GOP's main neocon/fundie wing, some of the OG lolberts who left the Tea Party due to the lolcows and neocon shills joined up with the liberals, moderates, center-leftists, and leftists in 2011 during the Occupy Wall Street movement's early days.

Occupy Wall Street was a legit grassroots movement that sprang up overnight across large swaths of the country due to social media. At the same time, the Arab Spring was still reeling and while some of that shit probably had suspicious CIA involvement, social media did play a major role in its spread.

Occupy was more big-tent than the Tea Party and the plebs were using social media to organize it. This scared the shit out of TPTB and something needed to be done to neutralize it. It was too big-tent and left-leaning/secular to be openly corralled back into the Establishment like what eventually happened with a lot of the Tea Party supporters. Thankfully for the bigwigs, Occupy was also way too decentralized and disorganized for its own good.

And this is where the early SJW's from the colleges and places like Tumblr and the punk and hipster subcultures enter the picture, as they were often embittered Millennials who got brainwashed while in academia and were already pissed about the 2008 Recession.

Those corporate bailouts soured a lot of Millennials on the idea of capitalism, especially when combined with conservative pundits like Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity condemning any efforts to offer even temporary economic relief to the poor as "socialism" and being generally hyperbolic about "muh big government" to a spergy and near Randroid-degree.

The anger towards the insufferable Religious Right of the Bush years made that sentiment even stronger. Iconoclasm was in the air as Bush's cadre of neocons and fundies often would drape themselves in nationalistic and patriotic imagery following 9/11 which made the academic intersectional leftism even more appealing for the college kids. They were the perfect vector for co-opting.

All of a sudden, the most viable form of populist opposition at the time got compromised and co-opted via "the progressive stack" and general intersectional IdPol. Yet, so many of them were (and still are) convinced they're actually fighting the Establishment instead of just serving as their unaware useful idiots.

Meanwhile, Obama quietly repealed the Smith-Mundt Act while the increased major crackdowns on online piracy in the early 2010's did a lot to help fine tune the wider propaganda efforts of our corporate oligarchs.

Kony 2012 was very likely one of the first major test runs for the new propaganda machine in a purely online context. Kony himself was a wackjob that no sane person would support but was ultimately a nobody even in Uganda by 2012. For the corporate oligarchs and the Uniparty, using Joseph Kony and the Lord's Resistance Army as the focus of a propaganda test run was practically a victimless crime.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 11, 2022)

The 2008 recession basically sucked up the worlds economy for good. We know. It was never going to be like before after that. However, there was social and culture changes starting after 2011 that lead us into clown central which is what I was talking about.

The tent cities and wage stagnation etc. are being blamed as a consequence of continued neo-liberalism (in its more advanced state) however those policies have been with use since the Thatcher-Reagan era before most of us on this forum were even alive. We were literally born into a 'supply side society' however many of us note growing up and it never being as bad as it is now? how could that be. Whatever has happened causing the horrors, social imbalances and piss poor race relations we see today seems to have taken place arguably in 2012 . Seems like a cursed year. Maybe the world didn't end but our society did.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Sep 6, 2022)

It felt so different in 2011 compared to now, the economy was shit though it's not as shitty as it is now. SJW's and Troons are an isolated thing at the time because their messages weren't amplified until the middle of the decade and the only way they'll ever get to you is if you preach the being a faggot is a sinful way of life. At least that's what I heard with all the negative responses against Caiden Cowger back in 2012 when he make statements against LGBT. Even though 2011 seems like a normal time, honestly more people lack the understanding of the structure of the government and are under the impression that the government actually cares about them although preaching against faggotry wasn't as much as a bannable offense on big tech sites then as it is now. I assume this was to serve an illusion of living in a free society. Many of these people who are now protesting the high energy costs and government restrictions would've called you crazy if you told them this was happening 10 years ago. People either roll with the horrendous implementations their government enforced on them or they realize they done fucked up. It's getting to the point where even the most extreme of SJW's and Troons are starting to get shocked of the world they let themselves in. That's why a lot of people start killing themselves in masses.


----------



## celebrityskin (Sep 7, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> I think the current malaise is pretty much just the inevitable result of everyone being able to publish their thoughts freely on the Internet. Of course everything seemed a lot more sane when you didn't have to hear the opinion of every jackass on planet Earth.





L50LasPak said:


> 2007 was the introduction of the Iphone, and that really just ruined the internet. At first, anyway. It took a bit more time for shit to start going downhill everywhere else.


Wasn't it the wide rollout of 3G/4G? Smartphones were a thing before 2011 yeah, but plans were pretty expensive and even then they were mostly associated with business. I got my first Samsung smartphone in 2012-ish and I had an iPod Touch before than and even then I mostly stuck to wifi.

By 2013 you could definitely feel things had changed. Suddently everything was in your pocket, but it was still untainted because large corporations hadn't permeated it yet (Buzzfeed etc. were still just taking off). 2013-ish was also when Instagram, Snapchat and Vine all came about, and you can't understate how big they were in making social media a more mobile experience


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Sep 7, 2022)

I tend to think it was earlier, like before FB and Twitter were launched. Like I didn't go around the net screeching nigger for lulz like I do today, but that wasn't because I had a bunch of wokescolds that would dox me if I did. I just legit didn't care about race. Then all the woke racists called it to my attention why I should have been all along. Thanks, I guess? God, I hate this timeline.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 7, 2022)

gangnam style ruined a generation.


----------



## Screamer (Sep 8, 2022)

I feel like there was a lack of faith in institutions during the Bush presidency that occurred. The elite and mainstream went from supporting a bullshit war. To realising it was bad. Team politics ramped up. Then Obama was the great hope. The adults in charge. Yet he was just a facade. A pretense and no one could really reconcile him being a disappointment and not much different. So they gave up hope of anything better. The main stream and elites became Obama. They were a facade. This got worse and worse. They become more and more desperate to cling onto a facade, a pretense of what is really going on.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 9, 2022)

The Luigi Player said:


> It all started, when chris chan declared himself a tomgirl.


Just a matter of time before incest becomes legalized


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 9, 2022)

And the Internet as we know it breathed its last breath on 5th September 2022. 

You can do everything in accordance with the law, pay your taxes, remove threats of murder from your site, but you will still be executed extra-judicially China-style if you allow INCONVENIENT discussions and INCONVENIENT information-gathering on convenient people. Do you still think ours is a free internet as opposed to the one in China? Think again. It's heading into the same direction and accelerating fast. 

The degree of collusion between state, private and media actors makes them indistinguishable. It has come to the point that a gossip site is deemed a national threat and must be silenced at any costs. If you still make a fuss, we are rich enough and powerful enough to make foreigners listen to us and do our bidding (Russian DDoS-Guard bailed out, yet they are totally fine providing services to doxbin and a myriad of sites with illegal content). The era of freedom is over. It's only going downhill from here, into a dystopia of factory-produced glitzy navel-gazing content that can be botted and commercialised into oblivion, with no genuinity, no novelty, no right to opinion. Consume and die. Do as you are told. Don't think. Your masters know what's best for you.

That every netizen is not lamenting what has transpired is a testament to the inferiority of our species and how its hard-wired group-think and sheep-like mentality will be its downfall.


----------



## PittyKitty (Sep 9, 2022)

The question is not even when it got insane, the question is how deep in shit we are right now?

I, for one, stoped believing we would ever get a glimpse of "normality" of 2018/19. I think its basically over for most of us, and the winter will be the last staw. Energy blackouts, lockdowns and bugs for meat. We would be forcibly pushed into neofeudalism without any hope.

I feel very doomed and don't think we can get out if it without proper and bloodied riots worldwide, and this will not be pretty either.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 11, 2022)

PittyKitty said:


> The question is not even when it got insane, the question is how deep in shit we are right now?
> 
> I, for one, stoped believing we would ever get a glimpse of "normality" of 2018/19. I think its basically over for most of us, and the winter will be the last staw. Energy blackouts, lockdowns and bugs for meat. We would be forcibly pushed into neofeudalism without any hope.
> 
> I feel very doomed and don't think we can get out if it without proper and bloodied riots worldwide, and this will not be pretty either.


The trick is that most people are already neofeudalist serfs, paying their masters to live in their concrete boxes and work themselves to death to pay off their loans.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 11, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> The trick is that most people are already neofeudalist serfs, paying their masters to live in their concrete boxes and work themselves to death to pay off their loans.


We're still in a society where in a lot of the west, a not insignificant portion of the populace can coast their whole lives off of government gibs. We aren't quite there yet, I do agree partially however. A large amount of people work their asses off only to have their taxes feed those peoples lives.


----------



## Cool Dog (Sep 12, 2022)

Nah, the last year of normal was 2001, the problem is underage niggerfaggots who werent old enough to remember how good things used to be. All the shit happening now is a direct result of all the dicksucking of dubya that amerilars did willingly after he literally let 9/11 happen





No there were no holographic planes, there were no crisis actors, there was no remote control, the real conspiracy is that they knew 9/11 was going to happen and they willingly let it happen because it would help to bring about their long term plans. Some say that what they didnt expect was the towers would actually collapse, they thought the planes would merely damage them like it happened to the pentagon, and when those collapsed some in the bush admin thought they were fucked but the amerilard public instead got on their knees and started sucking dick as bush passed the fuck you in the ass laws and 20 years later those same fat fucks chanting MURRICA and simping for halliburton are getting their lives destroyed by those laws for wearing a red hat made in china

The og iphone was an expensive piece of shit with slow edge internet that didnt even run apps, just a browser because that hippie faggot with cancer running apple said that was good enough. Smartphones wouldnt take off until many years later and the damage from social media was already happening before that

Still it was not organic, this shit didnt happen by mere chance, much like the war on terror it was orchestrated. The latter was to avoid the end of the cold war fucking the arms industry, the former was to keep occupy wall street from becoming an actual threat since they were asking for the kind of reforms that would end the party for many billionaires. So they literally paid turbofaggots, feminist cunts, professional race baiters and other certified insane assholes to crash that. It worked, ows was destroyed in a couple weeks, and so they kept pouring that social AIDS everywhere to make sure the plebs wouldnt get uppity again, and after covid and the 2020 election I dare anyone here to say it didnt work


----------



## Coffee Shits (Sep 12, 2022)

While it's just one piece of the puzzle, the Smith–Mundt Act was amended in 2012 to carve out the use of domestic propaganda, possibly with the use of public funds. Courtrooms freak me out, so I'm a retard layman when it comes to this and that's just my interpretation. But the timeline fits with OP, IMO.

The juicy bit seems to be how section 208 - "Clarification on domestic distribution of program material" was amended to read, which describes the carve-out.



			
				HR 5736 said:
			
		

> (b) Rule of Construction- Nothing in this section shall be construed to prohibit the Department of State or the Broadcasting Board of Governors from engaging in any medium or form of communication, either directly or indirectly, because a United States domestic audience is or may be thereby exposed to program material, or based on a presumption of such exposure. Such material may be made available within the United States and disseminated, when appropriate, pursuant to sections 502 and 1005 of the United States Information and Educational Exchange Act of 1948 (22 U.S.C. 1462 and 1437), except that nothing in this section may be construed to authorize the Department of State or the Broadcasting Board of Governors to disseminate within the United States any program material prepared for dissemination abroad on or before the effective date of the Smith-Mundt Modernization Act of 2012.



https://www.congress[DOT]gov/bill/112th-congress/house-bill/5736/text


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 14, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Nah, the last year of normal was 2001, the problem is underage niggerfaggots who werent old enough to remember how good things used to be. All the shit happening now is a direct result of all the dicksucking of dubya that amerilars did willingly after he literally let 9/11 happen
> View attachment 3690446
> 
> No there were no holographic planes, there were no crisis actors, there was no remote control, the real conspiracy is that they knew 9/11 was going to happen and they willingly let it happen because it would help to bring about their long term plans. Some say that what they didnt expect was the towers would actually collapse, they thought the planes would merely damage them like it happened to the pentagon, and when those collapsed some in the bush admin thought they were fucked but the amerilard public instead got on their knees and started sucking dick as bush passed the fuck you in the ass laws and 20 years later those same fat fucks chanting MURRICA and simping for halliburton are getting their lives destroyed by those laws for wearing a red hat made in china
> ...



about ''uppity plebs'' - the last peasant riot in a western country over the economy and shitty wages was in 2011 of all years in the United Kingdom. I remember seeing the riots on TV in Canada and the cause for them given by the media was completely veiled. They never mentioned why people were rioting in England.. which I thought was strange. Something did not add up.

The US did not have one riot related to economics during that time period. Curiously enough the only riots in the US have been race riots even during the 2020 pandemic and mass economic ruin the only issue the masses could identify was ''racism''. That's some serious fucking mind control. Racism seems to be used as a tool to redirect people's attention from economic woe's quite easily. As with gender and now abortion bans. Just another distraction.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 14, 2022)

"people said the world ending in 2012 was fake but has anyone felt alive since then"

- @nueports AKA "punk"

(I heard what's going on is tyranny wants to turn "little people" into the Borg IRL)


----------



## Ilikeoreos (Dec 24, 2022)

Mega Negroid Gyroid said:


> Its weird when people reference the 2007 meme when it comes to the smart phone and its destruction of the old Internet because I feel they became ubiquitous only a decade ago along with social media such as Twitter but it didn't take off until a little later. Definitely all post 2010. Maybe the Mayans were right and the world metaphysically died in 2012.


You're probably right about 2012.  The Elmo scandal from that year just might have been the first time I started questioning whether or not I was in the right timeline (though I haven't lost any respect for Kevin Clash, sex addiction can mess up anyone)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 24, 2022)

I would put the timeline as thus.

2011 was the last year things were fully normal up until late in the year when people started to voice their discontent with OWS.
2012 was still mostly normal save for Anita got on her soapbox, Trayvon Martin was shot and Here Comes Honey Boo Boo made it clear just how stupid American culture had gotten, things were still by and large very normal though.
2013 was still mostly normal except it was becoming clearer that third wave feminism was a thing and not going away and the Zimmerman trial verdict is when blacks started to have really bad fucking attitudes.
2014 is when it really became obvious trouble was brewing, GamerGate made it clear how ugly things were getting between men and women and Ferguson is when blacks' discontent really started to explode, Zimmerman was one thing but when it suddenly became about the police there was a massive, massive shift in tone, this was also the year of cancel culture really starting to become a thing.
2015 things are still fairly normal, but BLM is gaining steam, Confederate flags are being taken down, Trump announces his candidacy and third wave feminists continue to be entitled, annoying cunts, meanwhile Charlie Hebdo, the refugee crisis and the Bataclan terrorist attack is when the cracks really start to show in the Obama era dream of a multicultural, multiethnic western world.
2016 is when the dam finally breaks, Trump gets the nomination, people start to lose their fucking minds in the build up to the election and when Trump wins it's game over, the world we all grew up in died.
2017 the Woke mind virus is now fully formed, galvanized and sets out to conquer every single aspect of life.
2020 shit's already fucking bad and Covid makes it go from bad to 1000 times worse.

And now here we are, over the course of a decade, piece by piece the modern world collapsed into the insane clown world we have today, the last decade has been an unmitigated disaster for the human race, possibly setting us up for our species end, we've lost our minds, we've lost the plot, there's pretty much nowhere good we could be headed.





Cool Dog said:


> The og iphone was an expensive piece of shit with slow edge internet that didnt even run apps, just a browser because that hippie faggot with cancer running apple said that was good enough. Smartphones wouldnt take off until many years later and the damage from social media was already happening before that


Smartphones are indeed a 2010s phenomena, the first iphone may have come out in 2007 but almost no one had one, no one I knew had one, smart phones really didn't start to gain any steam until 2009 at the earliest, I didn't get my first one until 2010.

Twitter on the other hand was already getting to be fairly popular by 2008 and especially was a thing by 2009, but no one used it for politics in those days.


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 29, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> I would put the timeline as thus.
> 
> 2011 was the last year things were fully normal up until late in the year when people started to voice their discontent with OWS.
> 2012 was still mostly normal save for Anita got on her soapbox, Trayvon Martin was shot and Here Comes Honey Boo Boo made it clear just how stupid American culture had gotten, things were still by and large very normal though.
> ...


I feel like 2014 was still fairly normal, but 2015/2016 is when people seemed to lose their souls. There just seems to be something really off about most people now, they feel like NPCs, I've talked to a lot of others who have noticed it too.


----------



## tehpope (Dec 29, 2022)

Its been a small incroachment of quality of life since the Federal Reserve was founded.

Founding of the fed
WWII and the government colluding with the mob and other figures to get intel.
Post-WWII and the founding of our favorite three letter orgs
JFK Assassination
Nixon taking us off the gold standard.
Reagan opening up the boarder for illegals
Clinton signs NAFTA. Thus more jobs move to china and other low paying countries
9/11

There is something to say that our current way of life began in 2007, as that 4chan post talked about.

Things began to accelerate after Dubya left office & Obaman and the dems took power. It was a slow burn at first. Then once the pieces were put in place, Obama's second term turned up the heat. Then Trump's win made the dems panic. More heat applied. Now we're here.

I don't think its one giant plan from day 1. Just people wanting power and using the foundation laid before them to gain more and more. Its probably gotten worse as the leaders have gotten older and their echo chambers have gotten more feedback from the removal of other voices that would disagree with them.

Or, you know....




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## William Tyndale (Dec 29, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Nah, the last year of normal was 2001, the problem is underage niggerfaggots who werent old enough to remember how good things used to be. All the shit happening now is a direct result of all the dicksucking of dubya that amerilars did willingly after he literally let 9/11 happen
> View attachment 3690446
> 
> No there were no holographic planes, there were no crisis actors, there was no remote control, the real conspiracy is that they knew 9/11 was going to happen and they willingly let it happen because it would help to bring about their long term plans. Some say that what they didnt expect was the towers would actually collapse, they thought the planes would merely damage them like it happened to the pentagon, and when those collapsed some in the bush admin thought they were fucked but the amerilard public instead got on their knees and started sucking dick as bush passed the fuck you in the ass laws and 20 years later those same fat fucks chanting MURRICA and simping for halliburton are getting their lives destroyed by those laws for wearing a red hat made in china
> ...


This is true fren. I came here to say September 10th 2001 was the last normal day we had as a country.  Now we get our balls cupped every time we fly, our data is recorded and saved forever, we are involved in endless wars that devalue our currency, et al. To say the 2000’s were good completely negates the beauty of the 90’s when the internet was just being introduced and the 70’s and 80’s when you went out riding your bike and had to be home before the street lights came on.  Times were simpler back then.


----------

